# PRINCETON WV- YOUNG < 1YO,F, B&T #09-2390 Times up



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

shelter#09-2390 

German Shepherd Dog
Medium Young Female Dog Pet ID: shelter#09-2390 

PETFINDER LINK: Mercer County Shelter Petfinder Site 

This poor youngster is out of time! They believe she is pb though she is a lighter color, somewhat muted from what I can see of her in the picture and what the staff says. Estimated to be approx 10 mos old,she's still just a pup and is very playful. Let's hope this poor youngsters life doesn't end before it gets started. She's been in the shelter for awhile now so she is VERY URGENT! As always, low cost boarding is available close to the shelter if anyone is able to help her. Just wish we had some better pictures!! 

Any one interested in helping this youngster call the shelter. Lisa (shelter employee) can be reached on her cell phone : 304-887-0613


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Awwww..... Poor little girl! She is a cutie!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

My, what big ears you have!







I hope she finds a home for Christmas!


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

BUMP!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

This girl is gorgeous and obviously needs help.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

puppy bump....


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

IF this youngster is still at the shelter I will try to get a few more pictures of her tomorrow to post. In talking to Lisa from the shelter this afternoon she wasn't sure if this younsters was already pts today. She is supposed to let me know.


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

Hope she's still there!


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Anyone who may have any interest in helping this pup please speak now or forever hold your peace. 

THIS PUPPY IS ON THE EUTHANASIA LIST FOR TODAY,THURS, DECEMBER 17TH. 

I realize these are not very good pictures of her and I would be willing to drive to the shelter and take some more of her but don't want to get there to find she's been pts or will be tomorrow if not today. 

IF anyone has interest in her PLEASE CONTACT THE MERCER COUNTY SHELTER IMMEDIATELY. While I can offer one week's board for this younster to get her out of the shelter and out of harms way, after a week is up (Christmas eve !!) her only option would be to be returned to the shelter as I can't continue to board her indefinatley. So only with rescue backing can offer to sponsor a week's board. 

ANYONE???


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Bump... Can anyone help her?


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

This girl is gorgeous and looks so sweet-surely someone is interested?


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

I got second hand information this evening that this sweet girl,(they are calling her Maggie) was pulled along with 3 other dogs who were on the euthanasisa list for today by a person who does rescue in the area. Maggie was sent to the vets' for treatment of kennel cough. No one seems to know right now if the person who pulled Maggie has a place(rescue) for her to go or she is just buying her and the others more time, so until we hear definately we should still consider Maggie in need of urgent rescue.

Lisa at the shelter would be the best person to contact for up to date information... If I hear anything definate on what the details are of her being taken out of the shelter I will post. It's just relief to know she's still alive and after seeing the latest picture of her I can see why someone would want to save her. She's quite a happy looking girl.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

That is great news! I have been thinking about her all day.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump to top.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Any news?


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Haven't heard anything and most likely won't for a while... we're in the middle of a huge snowstorm and everything is shut down ...awaiting state of emergency to be delcared to get assistance from the National Guard > > > SO... where ever little Maggie is she most likely will be there for the next few days or longer.. I'm never going to wish for white christmas again!!!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

She sure is pretty! I hope she is safe!


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Me too! I think she's pretty also... big ole' ears and a silly grin make her look so pleasant! Just sooooo glad she's still with us!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

What happened to the black one? Did she make it out too?


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Sadly no... she was pts.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: PRINCETON WV- YOUNG < 1YO,F, B&T #09-2390 Times up*

Oh no, poor baby. At least one of them was saved, I guess. It seems that every rescue is overflowing.


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Yeah, way too many in need. Sad for her as there was some rescue interest shown but the shelter couldn't hang on to her any longer. But at least this little cutie got a break. . .


----------

